# ordered 295-60d-15 hoosier rear tires for my 1969 gto



## 1969gtojohn (Apr 20, 2008)

They came in and i think they are to big and i dont want to mount them. I think i remember rukee sayin that they 295 will fit and he tried them on his buddies car anyone else think they will fit:confused


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 30, 2009)

*295/50-15*

I have a 72 GTO and currently have 295/50-15s on it.
I put station wagon springs on as I was told they were stiffer and it doesn't rub unless I have 2 adults in the back seat and hit a good bump. There are some lift blocks I saw on Ebay that sit under the rear springs. I may try those at some point.


----------



## Silver69GTO (May 25, 2009)

I'm not a big fan of the rear tires sticking outside the fenderwells, but if that's the look your after,then don't let me stop you.
I have a '69 that has 15X8 wheels on the rear with 255/60-15 tires on them. they don't stick out but they do rub with 4 adults in it (rarely happends). The rear springs are new replacements for a wagon like LastOutlaw's car.
I am thinking of trying a set of 275/60-15s in the future.
Here is a pic of my GTO just before I tore it down for paint. You really can't see the tires though.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 30, 2009)

*Wheels*

I'm not crazy about the tires sticking out of the wheel wells either. I had a set of old 14" chrome 5 spoke cragars but the price for 14" tires have gone outrageous. A friend gave me these centerlines so I run them as it is just what I have. I'll keep my eye open for a skinnier set and change out at some point. BTW these big wheels will cause your car to switch ends at a moments notice cornering on wet roads.


----------



## ramairthree (Feb 28, 2009)

What rims are you using?
15x7 Ralley IIs will take a 60/255 fine,
and many run a 60/275 on them.

Older springs will cause bottoming out under heaver loads and faster speeds over bumps.
An 80$ set of air bags will solve the bottoming out problems without the issues of coil spring lifts that screw up your rear end.


----------

